# 2008 projection headlights fit a ..



## genrus1 (Oct 29, 2008)

hello guys and gals,
Just curious if you know if 2008 350 z headlamps will fit on a 2003 z. Thinking about purchasing them cause of the larger diameter optics. thanks


----------

